# Best training methods.



## Dan Is Epic (Jul 12, 2011)

*Best training methods, Please help!*

I am getting a cockatiel soon and i would like to know which is the best way/ways to hand tame a cockatiel? Which sex is easier to train? How would i teach it how to whistle tunes cause that is awesome? I have tryed training my dads budgies but they didnt wanna know, are cockatiels easier to train than budgies? If you can answer my questions, then i shall thank you


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

The best way is with patience, respect and rewards/bribes - millet is especially effective for training. If you have never hand tamed a tiel before, you might like to start off with a handtame baby. However, it's possibly to train a tiel to step up and get them used to head scritches by earning their trust and taking small steps which we could help you with. It's about them learning to trust you, so patience and positivity is key.

If you want a tiel that sings then you should adopt a male, because females rarely sing and whistle (and often badly!). They learn by imitation.

Cockatiels are generally easier to train than budgies. They are more laid back than other parrots (but still have loads of personality).


----------



## Dan Is Epic (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank-you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is what i do
Leave your hand in the cage for 15-20 mins per hour and talk calmly keep doing this untill s/he doesn't back away from your hand

After s/he is used to your hand slowly move towards her but if she backs away wait untill s/he is calm and then try again

When you get next to him/her offer your finger or hand to her

You could do this with millet in your hand

what i find that works to is take her seed out the cage and place some on your hand and if s/he is hungry s/he will have some

Any sex is easy to train but sounds like you want a male since you wanna teach them to whistle, i kept on doing the wolf whistle and done a recording on my spare phone and played it on repeat lol.
I have found cockatiels are alot easier to train to budgies as cockatiels are more trusting and so clever, sorry budgies but its true lol



What about wing clipping which i have also done to all mine to tame them and for their safety too


----------



## Dan Is Epic (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank-you, i would clip wings but my dad wouldnt let me as he says it is cruel


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought that too but i clip for their safety as tiels are scared of anything and fly really fast speeds and crash into the wall and windows, i had an experience with my lucky and she went into a window and also lost her tail because of it


----------

